# Animated Otter



## lostprophet (May 15, 2006)

Yes I was really bored yesterday


----------



## Hoppy (May 15, 2006)

Oh you sad puppy!!!


----------



## tpe (May 15, 2006)

try putting frame 6 and 3 at the end of the loop on the first one, it will smooth it out no end .

tim


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 15, 2006)

awww so cute another masterpiece by lostprophet


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 15, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## lostprophet (May 15, 2006)

tpe said:
			
		

> try putting frame 6 and 3 at the end of the loop on the first one, it will smooth it out no end .
> 
> tim


 
might have a go at that tonight 

cheers for the tip


----------



## photo gal (May 15, 2006)

So very cute!  : )


----------



## Holly (May 15, 2006)

Certainly not something Id thought Id see..   Cute!


----------



## Chiller (May 15, 2006)

Gotta dig it.  Nicely done!!


----------

